# how should I set the crossover on my PA speaker and subwofer?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello everyone. Have a quick question.. I have a full range PA speaker and a subwoofer connected with a behringer dsp amp. Is it better to let the subwoofer to play all the lows frequency and let the pa speaker to play just mids and highs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

80hz, is the recommended setting. Even PA speakers don't do well below that.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Tony but it also depends on your subwoofers freq response. I have a Danley sub with a response of 15-70hz so I crossover at 70hz.


----------

